
Ask HN: Is there an open-sourced Medium-themed blog? - node-bayarea
I really like Medium, its font, typography, and simplicity, all really appeals to me. I&#x27;m trying to start a blog for myself and am wondering if there are any ready-to-use &quot;Production quality&quot; (and already used by. lot of people) blog software (react, gatsby, hexo) etc that would give me something out-of-the-box? any help appreciated. I know how to run it on firebase or netlify,
======
woutr_be
This comes pretty close: [https://wowthemesnet.github.io/mediumish-theme-
jekyll/](https://wowthemesnet.github.io/mediumish-theme-jekyll/)

I’m not sure how up to date the design is compared to the current styling of
Medium, but it’s a good start.

------
psawaya
Check out [https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/)

